

Ask HN: Software Developer Statistics (a day in your life) - jaimefjorge
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewform?formkey=dEQ1WTYwY2FVVmpOUXpOVVRlTWpwR3c6MQ
I am making a little study on software developers.
I would really like to know more about our profession and I believe you would too.
The questions are targeted toward everyday routines and making something similar to this http://www.inc.com/magazine/201109/inc-500-infographic-a-day-in-the-life-of-a-ceo.html
If you participate, I will share the results with you and hopefully make a blog post with our daily life habits.
I will not be selling you anything during this questionnaire nor requiring any contact. But please, be honest and reduce trolling to achieve good results :).
======
rgbrgb
Aw man, this is a poorly designed survey. The amount of data cleaning you'll
have to do is tremendous. I would recommend spending a bit more time up front
making drop-downs for units, verifying that numbers are entered, etc. You'll
actually probably save a lot of time in data cleaning this way and your
cleaned data will be more accurate.

~~~
jaimefjorge
I now.. :( In my defense, I did not imagine so many people answering it.

------
tomjen3
Almost all of the radio buttons needs to be toggle buttons.

I sometimes take the bus, sometimes my bicycle. I sometimes show up at work
before 7 and sometimes after nine. I spend more time eating, but only because
the company also provides breakfast. I code/hang out here both before and
after dinner. My sleep schedule is as fucked as you can imagine, sometime it
is less than 5, sometimes more than 10 and from time to time I work all night.

Which goes to say that I have no clue what a normal day would look like for
me.

------
nickolai

        What time of the day do you usually have each activity? 
    		Morning 	Afternoon 	Night 	Disperse throughout the day
        [...]
        Lunch
        [...]
    

Um... is that a trick question, or is there a part of the world where
lunchtime doesn't separate the morning from the afternoon ?

~~~
jaimefjorge
It began as a stupid question (an error of mine).. And as expected people eat
in the afternoon (82%). However, 5% eat throughout the day and 2% dont eat at
all, which is interesting :)

------
jaimefjorge
Here are some automated results:

[https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewanalytics?formkey=dE...](https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/viewanalytics?formkey=dEQ1WTYwY2FVVmpOUXpOVVRlTWpwR3c6MQ)

------
jaimefjorge
Just reached 3000 answers! Thank you HN for this! I am now closing this to
start parsing the data. The kind people at @TrendCollective
(<http://www.trendcollective.com/>) accepted my challenge to make an
infographic out of this information. So expect to see this information in a
cool way that was made entirely by the community! Awesome!

~~~
devgutt
Link to follow up?

------
michaelt
When you say "How much time do you spend on Emails?" does that mean just time
with focus on the e-mail client, or does that include the time spent on
gathering data to compose a response?

~~~
jaimefjorge
I guess gathering data. If your current task is to respond and email, then it
should be considered as email time.

------
danparsonson
For 'how much down time do you get' I assumed (actually, wrote) 'per day' but
I think it would be worth clarifying that (unless you did and I missed it :-)

------
anrope
I'm surprised by the number of people who don't drink coffee. High fives all
around.

------
kikas
What will the data be used for?

~~~
jaimefjorge
To create a view like this one:
[http://www.inc.com/magazine/201109/inc-500-infographic-a-
day...](http://www.inc.com/magazine/201109/inc-500-infographic-a-day-in-the-
life-of-a-ceo.html) Hopefully to understand how we live daily as software
developers

